# How to use inverted sugar



## santesson89 (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi guys, lately I wanted to try to use inverted sugar to stabilize ice creams and sorbets, I also read that some can be used in the process of making some sponges in order to preserve moisture but I have no idea about the amount and when to use it. Can anyone advise me something? Thanks a lot


----------



## ocdshaver (Jan 17, 2017)

Invert sugar is much sweeter than regular sugar. That being said, I usually substitute no more than 10% of the regular sugar with invert sugar for baked items. Just that small amount will change the texture and moisture of the end product. When ti comes to sorbet, that is a balancing act that requires careful consideration. For sorbet, I would consider a base mixture from the CIA's "Frozen Desserts". There is a base recipe in there for sorbet that contains dry glucose that can be mixed with fruit puree to the appropriate density/brix. It yields very good results. Using the glucose makes for a better taste since its LESS sweet than sugar but has many of the crystallization inhibiting properties you might be seeking by using Trimoline. But you can try doing the same with sorbet, substituting 10% of sugar. Just know that most sorbet tends to lean very sweet with just sugar anyway. I would also recommend an ice cream stabilizer. It too gives you some of the anti-crystallization qualities without adding any sweetness at all. Good luck.


----------



## lukelevi (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Ocdshever. If my recipe for muffins calls for 16oz regular sugar, and I want to use some invert sugar, how much invert sugar should I need with regular sugar? Thanks.


----------



## lukelevi (Aug 18, 2016)

One more question, when mixing, when to add the invert sugar? Thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

There is no single answer. But likely on th range of 7 - 10 percent of the sugar.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I treat it as a liquid rather than a dry ingredient.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------

